# RC Clips and Such on the Ceiling



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll be having my dry wall installed very soon and my installer suggested using RC clips (channels?) on the ceiling. He said that they would put about 1" of space between the two layers of sheet rock. I had planned to put the sheets directly together and use green glue, but I wanted to see what the folks here thought about the clips... I had never heard of them before.

The question- Are the RC clips (separating the two layers of dry wall) something that will help dampen the noise coming from my media room in the basement or should I connect the two sheets of dry wall directly to each other and use green glue? Either way, I'll also be doubling up the insulation in the ceiling to help dampen the noise.

Thanks for the thoughts and suggestions.


----------



## Ted White (May 4, 2009)

Hello Moony. The clips are a means to decouple. Similar to staggered stud and double stud walls. The primary benefit is better low frequency isolation. Highly advised for theater sound isolation. You would want decoupled walls as well, ideally. They are often decoupled via the framing technique.

There are several clip types available. Different pricepoints and performance. The correct channel is a key component, and that is available to you locally.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

And do not let them put a gap between 2 layers of sheetrock. Do the clips/channel directly to studs/joists and use the 2 layers with Green Glue as you had planned.

Bryan


----------



## Moony_Lupin (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm sure he meant mounting them to the joists, I think I just misunderstood since I was hearing something new. I'll make sure they do it right, though.


----------

